# NOMINATE: Best Domed Building



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Domed Building*

Nominate what you think are the *best domed buildings* in the world. You have some flexibility here - they don't have to be skyscrapers. They can be lowrises, public buildings, monuments or other landmarks. As long as they include some kind of dome on the roof, or a dome-like shape that features heavily in the structure. You are allowed 3 choices.

Please use this thread for nominating only, and preferably a maximum of 1 or 2 pictures per nomination. If you wish to
discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. In each contest, users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote in the following contest. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Please do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

These are my nominations -


*The Taj Mahal*













*St Paul's Cathedral, London*













*The Capitol Building, Washington*


----------



## ikra (Jul 10, 2006)

St Mark's Basilica venice,italy

no pictures sory


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

St Peter's Basilica











Pantheon 











Firenze cathedral


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*POLIEDRO DE CARACAS, CARACAS*


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

*Savior-on-the-Blood cathedral - Saint Petersburg*









*Isaak Cathedral - St. Petersburg*


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

Minnesota Capitol Building, Saint Paul, Minnesota, United States


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Pantheon









Taj Mahal









Baha'i Wilmette


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I say:

1) Taj Mahal
2) Baha'i Wilmette
3) The Duomo of Florence (Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore)


----------



## leverarch (Dec 24, 2006)

Mole Antonelliana, Turin


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Taj Mahal
The Capitol Building, Washington
Dome of the Rock


----------



## Ago (Mar 20, 2007)

St Peter's Basilica with couple of Michelangelo


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Orvieto Cathedral*









*Trevi Fountain*









*Pisa Dome*


----------



## -{ Rick }- (Aug 2, 2005)

*1.St. Peter Basilica Rome

2.Florence's duomo

3. St. Gaudenzio Basilica Novara*




























​


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Taj Mahal 
Dome of Rock


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

St. Joseph's Oratory


----------



## Subliving (Jul 1, 2006)

*Leeds Town Hall*
















Little known internationally, but beautiful nevertheless.

Subliving.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Sheikh Lotfollah mosque Isfahan, Iran


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Institution Dome*

Baha'i Wilmette is beautiful. 


-----------------------------------------


No need to post 73,000 images, thanks...
-- wjfox


----------



## Crownsteler (Aug 20, 2003)

Quite suprised nobody mentioned the Hagia Sofia yet.

















Its like the mother of all domed buildings


----------

